# Sonax Biriliant Shine QD - QD Or Sealant?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Is Sonax Biriliant Shine QD a QD or a sealant?

I know the marketing says a QD, but the results I've seen and read look more like a sealant

Oh & the price :doublesho for a QD? are you serious? :wall: 
Price wise, more in keeping with a spray sealant (ie Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger) me thinks


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

whats the difference between a qd and a sealant? are there written terms or can a manufacturer be cheeky and associate it with a product to enhance its capabilities?

either way for me its awesome simples


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd class it as a sealant, I bought it based on hype and curiosity, hate it with a passion. 
I found it a real hassle to apply and remove, could have applied & removed a polymer sealant quicker and with a better finish, left me with a secondary hazing on my own car, which only appeared the following day. 

A QD should be just that, quick and wipe away clean, I use after wax to remove any last hazing, smears I might have missed..


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I found the sonax Qd a breeze and had brilliant results. Easy to apply and buff off now my dad wants some.


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

I'm getting some, it looks awesome


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Only used it once so far but was very impressed. Was quite a hot day too, on off really easy. Looking forward to doing the other cars with it. Oh and the gloss/shine is great. I used it over AF tough coat.


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

I used it today for the first time. Jury is out, don't think it likes being applied to hot black paint and it smeared and left slight discolouration in some of the hotter places. I was going to go over it again now it's cooler but the tree seems to have splattered it with sap :/


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

^ a rule of thumb with everything is to apply to a cool panel. Being black and recent weather you probably could cook an egg on it .


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

Absolutely haha. I know but I don't have any shade available. Try and do it early in the morning but it's warms up quickly


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I think this is going to be an awesome winter product


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I got some last week and used it twice now. I found it easy to apply, spread then buff without problems. Even tonight when it's still very warm I've used it without issue.

I did an ONR wash but first PW'd the bonnet just to see the water behaviour as we've had no rain. Incredible is the only way to describe it. Then trying to wet the panel to wash it - it was just resisting all water.

For me, to be able to sheet water like it does, it's more than a QD. I would class it more as a sealant and priced accordingly.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes buy it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thanks people - a sealant it is then!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i try to avoid being taken in by hyped up new products and all that , but i went for this based on the comments of others , works as advertised imo , easy to use great looks , great beading , easier to wash and dry the car ..and sooo easy to have fresh protection every wash if you want


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

It's a QD because it also has some cleaning power.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

That's two threads about Sonax where people can't spell "Brilliant" lol. :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I think it's great!!!! my car hasn't a lot of protection on it but I use as a QD/drying aid and it gives my grey car such a 'glassy' look, I think I'd probably get a better finish if I applied it on a dry car and buffed off but I'm lazy!!!


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

So if its a sealant then you can put wax on top o it?
Btw, i use it as a drying aid when ive washed the car. Works wonders!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> That's two threads about Sonax where people can't spell "Brilliant" lol. :wall::wall::wall::wall:


 That'll teach me to copy and paste without checking! :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

NeilA said:


> So if its a sealant then you can put wax on top o it?!


What's the point in doing that? One or the other or your wasting your products my friend! :thumb:


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> What's the point in doing that? One or the other or your wasting your products my friend! :thumb:


Extra protection! Surely no different than putting a couple of layers of sealant, wax etc.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

NeilA said:


> Extra protection! Surely no different than putting a couple of layers of sealant, wax etc.


I know what your saying Neil, but they don't normally bond that well together

You will seriously reduce the durability of either product if you use them together

One or the other I'm afraid my friend :thumb:


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> I know what your saying Neil, but they don't normally bond that well together
> 
> You will seriously reduce the durability of either product if you use them together
> 
> One or the other I'm afraid my friend :thumb:


Ill take your advice buddy! Car looks good enough without anything extra!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

NeilA said:


> Extra protection! Surely no different than putting a couple of layers of sealant, wax etc.


Normally you don't actually 'layer' sealant or wax as they'll not usually sit on top of each other themselves that well. Multiple applications just provide improved coverage


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Normally you don't actually 'layer' sealant or wax as they'll not usually sit on top of each other themselves that well. Multiple applications just provide improved coverage


I would disagree with your comment regarding layering sealant. A prime example is Werkstat Trigger Jett which just gets better the more layers you put on.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> I would disagree with your comment regarding layering sealant. A prime example is Werkstat Trigger Jett which just gets better the more layers you put on.


If you can prove that's physically increasing the thickness of the coating then I'll admit I'm wrong


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> If you can prove that's physically increasing the thickness of the coating then I'll admit I'm wrong


No one said anything about increasing the thickness of the coating. More layers of the Werkstat Trigger actually improves the durability.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> No one said anything about increasing the thickness of the coating. More layers of the Werkstat Trigger actually improves the durability.


If you're not increasing the thickness, then you're not layering it. You're completing the coverage which is what I said before  The areas what didn't get coated properly on the first application will reduce the overall effect of the sealant, so each time you apply it you're filling in areas of uncoated paint which will make it perform better.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

After 6 or more layers I would argue your comment about just completing coverage but I'm not going to prolong the point .


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

Well tried again with this stuff today when the car was much cooler. And it still doesn't really apply all that easily and leaves slight discolouration. Tried turning the microfiber and it helped a bit. 

Beaded a treat mind. Also the paint didn't feel as smooth as before though


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Edamski said:


> Well tried again with this stuff today when the car was much cooler. And it still doesn't really apply all that easily and leaves slight discolouration. Tried turning the microfiber and it helped a bit.
> 
> Beaded a treat mind. Also the paint didn't feel as smooth as before though


Wait, are you using the same mf cloth over the whole car?! 
If you are then no wonder you are having problems! 
Use two different cloths, one to apply and a seperate one to buff! And it does make the paint less slick and grabby almost but it doesnt mean its not protected! 
I hadnt washed my car for 3 weeks (daily driver) and its only got BSD on it. 95% of the dust on the rear window just came off with a simple pressure wash and the car was 95% clean as well. Was amazed.


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah. I did the latter half with a second mf and did seen to help but the discolouration wasn't gone completely  will try again another day. 

Yeah I didn't mean that it wasn't protected, I just like the smooth feel


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

It may feel weird but you have to buff quite hard. 
I did suffer a bit when i first applied it, but i did apply it onto very warm panels!


----------



## R B Customs (Jul 24, 2009)

Edamski said:


> Well tried again with this stuff today when the car was much cooler. And it still doesn't really apply all that easily and leaves slight discolouration. Tried turning the microfiber and it helped a bit.
> 
> Beaded a treat mind. Also the paint didn't feel as smooth as before though


Pretty much what I'm finding too. I'm not a fan of the draggy finish it leaves. I've used it on gloss black plastic rear 'diffuser' and front [painted gloss black] plastic parts as an LSP because they're parts that I don't like to deal with very often, and it does seem to offer great beading and durability; but I'm not keen on using it on main paintwork / bodywork to be honest.

It's a bit of a let-down as I was excited about buying it, but I much prefer ArtDeShine nano gloss 'sealant' used as a QD in its place.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Edamski said:


> Well tried again with this stuff today when the car was much cooler. And it still doesn't really apply all that easily and leaves slight discolouration. Tried turning the microfiber and it helped a bit.
> 
> Beaded a treat mind. Also the paint didn't feel as smooth as before though


I found I had some slight discolouration on my car (metallic red) so I just sprayed another tiny amount in that area and spread with MF before buffing with a clean MF. This worked for me. I've only had my bottle 2 weeks but it's definitely worth persevering with. If its like some other sealants/coatings / the finish is not smooth as this helps the hydrophobic properties.

It's an incredible product for the price for something that is so hydrophobic. I've had several comments on the last week about how shiny the paintwork is too


----------



## P3NG (Feb 16, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> I found I had some slight discolouration on my car (metallic red) so I just sprayed another tiny amount in that area and spread with MF before buffing with a clean MF. This worked for me. I've only had my bottle 2 weeks but it's definitely worth persevering with. If its like some other sealants/coatings / the finish is not smooth as this helps the hydrophobic properties.
> 
> It's an incredible product for the price for something that is so hydrophobic. I've had several comments on the last week about how shiny the paintwork is too


If I may, I have been using mine every weekend since March on my new car. In the event that it does not spread evenly or it does not gently wipe away (2nd MF), then use a very light spray of water mist on the area. Wipe away using the 2nd MF. Does the trick for me. 
PS : improves as you use it regularly :thumb:


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys. I don't plan on giving up on it... I have most of the bottle left haha

I've just bought a da so I'll be going over the car with that soon so I may or may not be using this as ill probably use a wax lsp and seeing as this is being regarded as a sealant, sealant over wax is a no no isn't it?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I have put it over a wax just because I wanted to try it and it was classed as a QD. Having used it, I would agree and say that it's more of a sealant. Don't seem to have had any problems with it used this way though.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if it was labeled "super mega sealant" in 250ml bottles for £19.99 i think more people would jump on it


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I find it very slick once it's been washed. Nothing sticks to the paint!


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

Well it begs the question if the common consensus on here is its more of a sealant. Why are they marketing it as a qd then?


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Edamski said:


> Well it begs the question if the common consensus on here is its more of a sealant. Why are they marketing it as a qd then?


Because they knew they'd receive outstanding praise for their product. If they'd marketed it as a spray sealant, I doubt they'd have seen a mammoth thread started, titled "Sonax Brilliant Shine Spray Sealant - A breakthrough in the sealants market?"

Marketing it as a QD meant guaranteed success with the amount of praise it was set to receive - an added bonus for them seing as it is priced not far off a top spray sealant. Very intelligent marketing if you ask me.

IMO though, I like to think of it as a QD and that appeals to me. A nice product with the added benefit of being able to top up the protection after every wash, whilst still having the ability to remove water marks etc.

It's really fantastic IMO.


----------



## hugomidt (Apr 7, 2013)

Why not Qs for quick sealant ?


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

hugomidt said:


> Why not Qs for quick sealant ?


Because realistically, it's no quicker than a normal spray sealant such as C2V3. Don't confuse a spray sealant with a ceramic coating (sealant) that takes time to apply precisely.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

I have none of the problems some are reporting. I use it as a QD and apply every other wash or so. It takes 5 minutes to do the whole car, and its a reasonable size car. Its a little draggy, but silicon nano products are. It never streaks, is never patchy and doesnt discolour.

All silicon nano products need time to look their best, usually overnight is long enough.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

ImDesigner said:


> Because realistically, it's no quicker than a normal spray sealant such as C2V3. Don't confuse a spray sealant with a ceramic coating (sealant) that takes time to apply precisely.


This is a ceramic sealant. Its a hybrid polymer chain with a silicon dioxide head, which stands away from the paint. Since the basic structure is just like a normal wax or synthetic wax its much easier to apply than the pure ceramics, at the cost of being less durable. However they are so easy to use that re-applying regularly is not a problem.


----------

